
Facebook Homepage Code - jamiequint
http://facebooksecrets.blogspot.com/
======
hello_moto
Isn't this is what Silicon Valley and Web 2.0 all about? (Although it is not
part of Web 2.0) Amazon is more or less like this. Yahoo perhaps might be like
this too. Your first product might be like this too.

------
zurla
i've heard that the code at most major websites is held together by bubble gum
and shoelaces. looks about right.

------
jamongkad
Man what's all the fuss about FB's source code? although I did learn a thing
or two by reading it hehe :-)

------
neilk
There is a minor gem here; some function called 'tpl_set' which appears to
inject values directly into templates that will be called later.

------
ed
Disgusting... looks completely procedural. They could really clean up their
code with a decent object naming convention and __autoload

------
kingnothing
Doesn't look like anything special to me.

------
clueless
Where is the rest of the site's code?

